# Nice little kitty cat finished up



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

A nice tom finished up last week on a custom rock ledge complete with alittle snow and ice


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice! The eyes look great.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

That whole mount screams real.when they look alive you know it was done by a pro.


----------



## WarriorVanes (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been randomly reading through threads and I don't reply much, but I just had to say that your work is amazing. Wow!


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

beautiful work!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Always nervous opening cat threads.

This looks amazing,. You do great work.


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

amazing!


----------



## Micah6:8 (Mar 22, 2017)

That is one fine mount for a cat in motion. Two thumbs up.


----------



## hoytgirl4 (May 23, 2013)

Awesome detail! Great job!


----------



## Jimbo99 (Mar 30, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Man that thing looks alive .Great job as always .


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Clean and realistic! Awesome job!


----------



## IndianaOutfiter (Jun 14, 2017)

Awesome looking mount. Love the eyes


----------



## Smitha0181 (Apr 11, 2017)

That is awesome. Where was this killed?


----------



## theBANGER (Aug 29, 2017)

unreal!


----------



## TUNAFISH (Nov 2, 2005)

Great work ,looks nice


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Amazing work. I’ve seen a lot of awful kitty mounts


----------



## 3D Grandpa (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow ......... looks great!!!!!


----------



## Heath F (Jan 18, 2016)

That thing looks awesome. Would love to have that on my wall!


----------



## thewaterfowlife (Feb 10, 2018)

that is a super mount


----------



## thewaterfowlife (Feb 10, 2018)

what does it cost to have a mount like that done


----------



## Irish87 (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, that looks amazing. Great work!


----------



## coloelk340 (Feb 10, 2018)

Thats the kind of mount that gives you chills to look at!! Awesome work


----------



## Deerslayer37 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice work!!!


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I have not seen better.....great job!


----------



## WKYBowhunter02 (Jan 21, 2018)

Outstanding! Best I have ever seen!


----------



## Burchell (Dec 9, 2017)

Great looking mount. The only bad thing is usually when guys can produce work like this. They stay booked up until retirement. lol

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waterfowler777 (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome! I'd be proud to have that on my wall!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyborne (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow. Just wow.
If I ever get something I'm super proud of, I'll PM you.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautifully done. Amazing work on those eyes. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## ezraymond (Mar 15, 2010)

👍👍


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

WOW. What a beautiful well done mount.


----------



## Big_Bucks (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow! Fantastic! Good job.


----------



## Grizzly_Adams (Apr 26, 2008)

I’ve seen some cats that would make the hunter cry when they finally received them this one would be one that would bring tears of joy, well done sir


----------



## Ptexpress513 (May 12, 2018)

you can tell when a taxidermist know their stuff by looking at predators; 75 percent of predator work is cringe worthy


----------



## sizzlincrossbow (Jan 16, 2013)

Very real lifelike!


----------



## bcstillwaters (May 6, 2011)

Great looking mount


----------



## Bhunter75 (Mar 28, 2017)

Excellent!! That’s on my bucket list


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Great looking cat!


----------



## bsjdoublexl (Apr 7, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## -Archeress-> (Feb 11, 2019)

Great "kitty"!


----------



## e30user (Feb 13, 2019)

There is life in those eyes.


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)

Beautiful as always Matt!


----------



## Bullhonkie (Mar 1, 2019)

Great work!


----------



## sdorton (Aug 12, 2015)

WOW!!! That is beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2019)

Beautiful work


----------



## MinnesotaBowhu1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Wow! The detail put into that mount is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## moneysshot (Nov 16, 2011)

MinnesotaBowhu1 said:


> Wow! The detail put into that mount is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


This is exactly what I was thinking - sweet cat


----------



## kraze_archer (May 1, 2017)

awesome mount...one of the best i've seen.


----------



## x59121 (Dec 12, 2018)

great detail on the eyes, absolutely looks alive


----------



## Bwill (Mar 2, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## Joey C. (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Steelsearchin2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow!! Those eyes look real enough to blink if you take your eyes off them. Truly incredible job!!


----------



## fbbirdhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Sweet.Thats next on the bucket list.


----------



## DBorn (Jan 15, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Pretzel (Dec 12, 2008)

wow amazing


----------



## Buffalo Jake (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice work! Cats are super tough to get right.


----------



## azelkhunter12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks amazing. Facial features are great


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice cat work. Most can't get it right


----------



## lbailey_1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## emgrell (Nov 12, 2012)

Great looking mount!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

20 post count is growing , keep digging up old posts and you will get there . I am almost there now.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

awesome job!


----------



## lungbuster601 (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome looking mount!!!


----------



## capecodmike (Oct 4, 2010)

Any chance that was taken in Ohio?


----------



## dux20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome work


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

incredible mount


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

Excellent job on a hard animal to get right.


----------

